# Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!



## DoKi-Smiley (19. September 2012)

*Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

Hallo Leute,

möchte mir ein neues Wasserkühlsystem zusammen bauen und da gibt es ja viele neue Sachen.
Mein alter Wasserrechner (7 Jahr) wird noch mit Innovatek HPPS Plus (Eheim) versorgt.
Muß langsam in die Rente.
Was habe ich vor und was soll alles Gekühlt werden? Alles außer die Platten!
In den Kreislauf soll rein:
3 XSPC RX480 Quad Radiator, CPU, Mainboard mit Mosfet , 2 Ram-Kühler, 2 Grafikkarten, 
Ausgleichsbehälter, Durchflusssensor und Schlauch 16/13mm.

Jetzt meine frage an euch!
Reicht da eine Laing D5-Pumpe 12V (Swiftech MCP655) Pumpe für einen guten Durchfluss?
Oder doch 2 davon weil es ein großes Kühlsystem wird?
Hat jemand so ein System und kann was du die Pumpenleistung sagen?

Gruß Enrico


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. September 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

Was spricht gegen die HPPS Plus? Die reicht doch für deinen Kreislauf. Zwei Pumpen sind defenitiv nicht nötig!


----------



## DoKi-Smiley (19. September 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

Die HPPS Plus, ist schon eine gute Pumpe und kann man nicht meckern!
Wollte mal eine neue Testen und bin auf die Laing D5-Pumpe gekommen.
Hast du erfahrung mit dieser Pumpe?

Gruß Enrico


----------



## 1821984 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

Eine Pumpe schaft bei einem festgelegten max. Gegendruck einen gewissen Durchfluss (je nach Sys. verschieden). Sollte dein System einen so hohen Gegendruck aufweisen, dass eine Pumpe es nicht mehr schaft, so bringt dir eine Zweite eigentlich auch nichts.

Denn sobalt Durchfluss zustande kommt, reicht ergo auch die eine Pumpe und sollte bei einer Pumpe schon der Durchfluss unterhalb von 20L/h liegen, ist das Problem woanders zu suchen. 
Eine Zweite Pumpe kann man machen, wenn man mehr Durchfluss will (bis zu einem gewissen Grad und nicht um Fehler im System zu umgehen), basteln will oder etwas Geld über hat, aber sonst brauch man keine Zwei Pumpen.
Wichtigste Einheit bei einer Pumpe ist die Förderhöhe wie z.B 3,7m. Das heißt das eine Pumpe eine Wassersäule von 3,7m aufbauen kann. 

Ich bau mir aber auch grad nen Sys. mit zwei D5`s auf


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. September 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

ich habe nur Erfahrungen mit eiener AS XT Ultra und einer Laing DDC-1T


----------



## motek-18 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

hi,ich habe 2 von.habe eine eigne Meinung zur wakü,nichts gegen andre,also bei 2 karten würde ich zwei kreisläufe machen.1-karten,2-cpu+mb+....
zwei pumpen in einem Kreisläufe ist nicht nötig,die D5 schaft das alles alleine Problem los.
bei stufe 1 ist wirklich leise und voll ausreichend zwecks leistung und bei stufe 5 ist schon laut aber nicht wie eine karte


----------



## santos (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

Wozu ist ein hoher Durchfluss gut, eigentlich nur fürs eigene EGO. Allerdings spielt die Optik eine große Rolle. 25 bis 40l/h sollten es schon sein, schon aus dem Grund, weil einige Sensoren erst ab einer gewissen Menge etwas genauere Durchflussdaten geben. Der erhöhte Durchfluss sagen wir mal bis 100l/h wird gebraucht, um in den neuen AGB's einen gewissen Effekt zu erreichen. Das hat aber nichts mit der Kühlung zu tun und ist nur fürs Auge gedacht. Dann kommen die von der Feuerwehr, die den Durchfluss eines C Schlauches brauchen, ist eigentlich für nix gut. Dazu gehöre ich auch. Bei mir laufen 2 Laing DDC 1T plus, Durchfluss ca. 220l/h bin aber im Umbau, es soll die neue AC USB D5 mit dem passenden Zubehör eingebaut werden. Die D5 ist schwächer als die DDC. Ich hatte in meinem System die D5 mit 117l/h und die DDC mit 147l/h ausprobiert, bin also bei der DDC hängen geblieben. In einem meiner anderer Rechner läuft die AC XT Ultra mit 127l/h, allerdings kühlt sie nur den Speicher und die CPU. Es sind nur noch Stand-Radis angeschlossen, die kühlen das System soweit runter, das die Lüfter nur anlaufen wenn gezockt wird oder im Sommer, die Zimmertemp sehr hoch ist. Doppelte Pumpe ist nicht gleich doppelter Durchfluss, der Durchfluss wird bei zwei Pumpen um ca. 1/3 erhöht je nachdem was die Pumpe leisten muss


----------



## Sarin (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

Ein Punkt wurde bis dato vergessen: Die Redundanz!
Fällt eine Pumpe aus kann die zweite den Kreislauf erstmal weiter versorgen. Ist nur eine Pumpe verbaut schaltet das System früher oder später ab, so oder so! 

Daher würde ich auf zwei Pumpen setzten. Aber vom Durchfluss her braucht man es wohl nicht zwingend.


----------



## santos (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

so hatte ich auch mal gedacht und mir ein System aufgebaut, welches so arbeitet. Fällt eine Pumpe aus muss ne andere ran. Dazu braucht man ein gutes, zuverlässiges Steuergerät oder im einfachsten Fall, lässt man sie einfach mitlaufen. Das bedeutet aber, das sie dem gleichen Verschleiß wie die andere Pumpe unterliegt. Soll heißen, es könnten beide ausfallen, nehmen wir eine dritte dazu? Ich sag mal so, eine gut funktionierende Überwachung bringt mehr Sicherheit. Falls das alles überhaupt nötig ist, denn die heutigen Pumpen sind sehr zuverlässig geworden und erreichen hohe Laufleistungen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

gehört zwar nicht zum thema, aber wieso 16/13 schlauch? 16/10 ist wesentlich knickfester


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

Es kommt auf den Widerstand es Kreislaufs an. D5 und DDC unterscheiden sich im Wesentlichen durch ihre Pumpenkennlinie und die maximalen Förderraten. Beide Pumpen schaffen denselben Maximaldruck, aber die D5 bricht mit zunehmendem Strömungswiderstand schneller ein als die DDC - das ist mit stärker gemeint. Bei Highflow-Kreisläufen mit ausgesprochen widerstandarmen oder wenigen Kühlen kann die D5 aufgrund der größeren Förderrate zu höheren Druchflüssen führen - nicht jedoch bei restriktiven Kreisläufen (was insb. bei großen Kreisläufen mit effektiven Kühlern die Regel ist). Hier ist die DDC eindeutig die bessere Wahl.


----------



## santos (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

@H2Ocooling
traumhafte Werte, 180l/h habe ich noch nie mit einer D5 geschafft, jedenfalls nicht, wenn Kühler angeschlossen waren. Von den hohen Durchflusswerten mal abgesehen, die keinen wichtigen Nutzen bringen, ist für mich der Druckaufbau wichtig. Da macht die D5 3,7m und die DDC 4,7m. Der Vorteil einer D5 in der gehobenen Preisklasse ist der Drehzahlregler, ich persönlich würde aber immer die AS XT Ultra nehmen. Sie hat gegenüber der D5 viel mehr Möglichkeiten und kann deshalb auch mehr. Ich hatte bis vor 2 Tagen, 2 DDC in meinem System, die ich gegen die neue AC D5 USB ausgetauscht habe. Nun baue ich wieder zurück, wenn die D5 auf 100% läuft, hat sie einen Durchfluss von 118l/h, ist aber lauter, als alle meine Lüfter am Mora 3 bei Volllast und das sind 9 x 140er. Deshalb habe ich sie jetzt auf erträgliche 80% gedrosselt, mit einem immer noch locker ausreichenden Durchfluss von 91,7l/h. Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen und da schneidet die D5 gegenüber der DDC immer schlechter ab.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*



santos schrieb:


> Da macht die D5 3,7m und die DDC 4,7m.


Nur die DDC-1Plus, die aber ziemlich laut ist. Die normale DDC-1T macht ebenfalls 0,37 barÜ. Auch mit DDC-1T kann man aber in einem eher durchschnittlichen Kreislauf wie meinem wassertemperaturabhängig ca. 130 bis 150 L/h erreichen - was entsprechend viel undervolting Potential für die Pumpe bedeutet.


----------



## santos (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laing D5-Pumpe eine oder doch zwei für das System!*

ich habe an Laing-Pumpen nur die DDC 1T Plus, die Ultra 1Plus und die Swiftech 355, es gibt auch noch die neue DDC 3.25, die ist noch stärker. Mein persönliches empfinden ist, die beiden DDC laufen unter Volldampf leiser, als die D5. Aber in meinen anderen Rechner läuft eine AS XT Ultra mit 72 MHz und bringt es auf einen Durchfluss von etwas über 100l/h. Die hört man gar nicht. Mein Ziel, eine Wasserkühlung mit Spielereien, die aber trotzdem sinnvoll ist.


----------

